# Kamera defekt?



## meinereiner85 (18. März 2010)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich habe eine kurze Frage:
Ich habe nach einiger Zeit mal wieder unsere Kamera ausgepackt und siehe da sie macht nur noch komische Bilder.
Die Kamera habe ich komplett resettet aber keine Änderung.

Ich habe ein Testbild mal in den Anhang gepackt. 
Was denkt ihr? Kamera defekt?
Für mich sieht das nach einem Sturzschaden aus.

Gruß
meinereiner


----------



## chmee (18. März 2010)

Was soll es eigentlich sein? Ein Teppich? Wenn es einer ist, dann sieht es nach verschobenem Sensor oder Objektiv aus, der Strahlengang ist beeinträchtigt. Fehlende Schärfe, Vignettierung und chromatische Aberrationen deuten daruf hin. Schieß doch bitte noch ein Foto mit etwas klar Erkennbarem, dabei bitte rechtwinklig zum Objekt fotografieren (zB Kachelwand oder Zeitschriftenseite) und lieber zuviel als zu wenig Licht. Das obige Bild ist kaum aussagekräftig..

mfg chmee


----------



## meinereiner85 (19. März 2010)

Hallo,

Danke für die Info.
Ja das ist mein Teppich. Werde am WE nochmal ein Bild machen so wie du es vorgeschlagen hast und es dann posten.

Melde mich wieder!

Gruß
meinereiner


----------



## Dr Dau (19. März 2010)

Hallo!

Hat die Kamera ein Wechselobjektiv?
Dann würde ich mal ein anderes Objektiv ausprobieren..... notfalls mit der Kamera in den Fotofachhandel gehen und dort mal fragen ob Du mal kurz mit einem anderen Objektiv eine Testaufnahme machen kannst. 

Wie chmee schon sagt, die CA und die Vignettierung sprechen deutlich dafür dass da etwas aus dem Ruder läuft (auffällig stark linkslastig).

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## meinereiner85 (22. März 2010)

Hallo,

sorry hat ein wenig läger gedauert. Ich habe nochmal einen Teil meines Schrankes versucht möglichst nach der gegebenen Beschreibung abzulichen. Das Resultat findet ihr unten.


> ... dann sieht es nach verschobenem Sensor ...


Das vermute ich auch. Ich hätte es nicht so fachmännisch ausdrücken können aber ich befürchte die ist irgendjemand (ich weiß jedoch nichts davon) aus der Hand gerutscht.
Ist sowas noch zu reparieren oder in Anbetracht des schnellen Wandels lieber dem nächsten Elektronik-Verschrotter zuzuführen?

Bei der Kamera handelt es sich um eine kleine Kamera (Canon PowerShot) ohne wechselbares Objektiv, deswegen kann ich das leider nicht testen.

Gruß
meinereiner


----------



## chmee (22. März 2010)

Ganz ehrlich?

Kriegst vielleicht 1Eur in der eBucht.. die Reparatur kostet mehr als ein neues Aktuelles. Weg Damit!

mfg chmee


----------

